# How would you tile this?



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Bleah, a nice idea in theory.

What kind of tile, anyway?


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen (Apr 21, 2012)

I think it's killer.

I wish it was my job.

I'm going to be hoping for a similar situation.
(Since I work in "Rockbridge County" a lot....I may just get my chance.)

How much water is going to soak through solid granite from a couple 10 minute showers every day?
(Not much....would be my guess.)
If they sealed the back side of the boulder where it contacts any materials susceptible to rot....any water should remain within the rock or sink into the ground.



As far as the scribes.....

Patience.....time.....and a man that knows how to use a scribe and an angle grinder.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

BlueRidgeGreen said:


> I think it's killer.
> 
> I wish it was my job.
> 
> ...


I agree. That's a showcase opportunity. I wouldn't shy away from visible grout and sealant lines, including some significant mortar work under the overhang at the lower left. Just plan to spend hours instead of minutes on those bits, to make them meticulously clean and finished.


----------



## da franklinator (Dec 18, 2015)

CarpenterSFO said:


> I agree. That's a showcase opportunity. I wouldn't shy away from visible grout and sealant lines, including some significant mortar work under the overhang at the lower left. Just plan to spend hours instead of minutes on those bits, to make them meticulously clean and finished.


I seriously debated it. Unfortunately my boss is the type hell say you have three days to do it, by yourself. 
And if you didn't meet the deadline then **** just goes down hill from there.
I watched it happen to another guy with a backsplash. 
I've only been there a month, if my position was a little more solidified I would have jumped at the chance.


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

CarpenterSFO said:


> I agree. That's a showcase opportunity. I wouldn't shy away from visible grout and sealant lines, including some significant mortar work under the overhang at the lower left. Just plan to spend hours instead of minutes on those bits, to make them meticulously clean and finished.


Even though it's not my taste I do agree it's a showcase opportunity but not something I would do at risk of losing money nor would guarantee it.

This would be a T&M job for me.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

da franklinator said:


> I seriously debated it. Unfortunately my boss is the type hell say you have three days to do it, by yourself.
> And if you didn't meet the deadline then **** just goes down hill from there.
> I watched it happen to another guy with a backsplash.
> I've only been there a month, if my position was a little more solidified I would have jumped at the chance.


Enough said. Just sit back and enjoy the show.


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

MarkJames said:


> Enough said. Just sit back and enjoy the show.


He may not have that luxury, after 3 days and the job's not complete he'll be asked "Hey can you go finish that job I started, you have a day to do it". :laughing:


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen (Apr 21, 2012)

da franklinator said:


> I seriously debated it. Unfortunately my boss is the type hell say you have three days to do it, by yourself.
> And if you didn't meet the deadline then **** just goes down hill from there.
> I watched it happen to another guy with a backsplash.
> I've only been there a month, if my position was a little more solidified I would have jumped at the chance.


Play to win....
Not to avoid losing.

If you slay that thing, but it takes 2 or 5 hours longer than your boss thought it would take, and he busts your balls about it....
Get a new boss.

If you slay it, within his "estimated" time frame and it looks amazing....
Ask for a raise. :thumbsup:

(If "getting a new boss" isn't as easy as I might be thinking from my brown leather chair......hang out and enjoy the show.....wait for your moment.)


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

BlueRidgeGreen said:


> Play to win....
> Not to avoid losing.
> 
> If you slay that thing, but it takes 2 or 5 hours longer than your boss thought it would take, and he busts your balls about it....
> ...


It doesn't work that way. If he slays it, he'll just be stuck doing the tilework forever with that guy.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

MarkJames said:


> It doesn't work that way. If he slays it, he'll just be stuck doing the tilework forever with that guy.


No, it's a new skill and new photos in the portfolio. I don't see that as a bad thing.


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen (Apr 21, 2012)

MarkJames said:


> It doesn't work that way. If he slays it, he'll just be stuck doing the tilework forever with that guy.



If he thinks like that ^^^^.

He'll be stuck working for that guy, or another guy......for the rest of his life. 

If I had a dollar for every time I could have taken the safe play....
Oh wait!
I do. 
They're all stacked in my stock portfolio.


----------



## rblakes1 (Jan 8, 2015)

Looks like a fun challenge to take on. I doubt I'd finish it in 3 days, but still might be fun to do

Sent from my GT-N5110 using Tapatalk


----------



## da franklinator (Dec 18, 2015)

Ya it would definitely be interesting to do. I just don't like to gamble unless I know all the cards I hold. Working for the company for only a month doesn't give me a lot to base my strategy on. 
Maybe the next one I'll volunteer if this one goes well.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

CarpenterSFO said:


> No, it's a new skill and new photos in the portfolio. I don't see that as a bad thing.


Once upon a time I got a summer job for UPS sorting packages (I passed the brain test for reading zip codes or something). Every once in a while the supervisor would have a contest with some award to see who could sort the most packages. That's when the real gurus would deliberately slack, while all other times they kicked butt. I asked what the h__ were they doing? One guy explained to me the "winners" would get the worst trucks. Imagine a truckload of teeny tiny packages going to New Jersey that needed to be sorted at record speed - it was like Lucy in the chocolate factory for the guys who got those trucks. Piles of boxes "shoveled" onto the belt. Misery. 

I also worked for a remodeler. Once he saw I was good at tile, I became the default tile lead, always...I got so sick of it. I wanted to be challenged on more interesting jobs, diversify, etc. but it always "You'll be on the next one..." Never happened when there was a bath or kitchen going on, because I was fast, yet finicky. There's more fun stuff than tile, unless you're" the man". No offense meant, btw.


----------



## da franklinator (Dec 18, 2015)

Well the tile is almost done. Also that mosaic wall does not get grouted, so I am told. This thing is gonna be a leaky nightmare.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

da franklinator said:


> Well the tile is almost done. Also that mosaic wall does not get grouted, so I am told. This thing is gonna be a leaky nightmare.


How many days of work so far?


----------



## da franklinator (Dec 18, 2015)

Not entirely sure. He shows up for 4 hours max on any given day and does a little. The rest of the room is being tiled on all surfaces so I expect it to last at least a month


----------



## FullContact (May 24, 2016)

Damn id love to tile that thing....
5 days max itd be beautiful i dont know if id warranty it leaking though lol... lots of impregnator sealer perhaps...


----------



## da franklinator (Dec 18, 2015)

Fun update! He finished the shower and a powder room floor. I was able to lift the tiles by hand in both rooms. No back butter and his mortar skinned by the time he laid his tiles.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Isn't that like, a crime against humanity or something? 

Here's your chance to play hero. If you have big enough gonads. :laughing:


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

da franklinator said:


> Fun update! He finished the shower and a powder room floor. I was able to lift the tiles by hand in both rooms. No back butter and his mortar skinned by the time he laid his tiles.


What a maroon. I'd laugh except that somebody else is getting it.


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

Tinstaafl said:


> Isn't that like, a crime against humanity or something?



:laughing::laughing: That made my day!


----------



## da franklinator (Dec 18, 2015)

I got back to site this week. I got a look at the "finished" shower. 
Those tiles need to be replaced, the plumbing trims don't cover the monstrous holes he cut with the grinder.


----------



## gbruzze1 (Dec 17, 2008)

That's it?? All we get is 1 picture?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## da franklinator (Dec 18, 2015)

More will follow, gotta be sneaky.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

If he doesn't own a hole saw for those fixtures or be able to cut a more precise hole with a grinder he shouldn't have taken on that job. That is a failure before it was even started. 

I would have notched the granite for the waterproofing at least an inch. Then Kerdi Fix the crap out of the notch and insert the board. The notch would have been large enough to accommodate the tile. I would have also kerdi fixed the tile in the notch.

At least then you have a fighting change and a notch for the water to have to bypass.

Craig had the right idea.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

As for scribing tile. This is what I would have used a profile gauge (plastic so that it's easy to keep clean in a tiling environment).

http://www.contractorsdirect.com/Rubi-Profile-Gauge


----------



## da franklinator (Dec 18, 2015)

TNTSERVICES said:


> As for scribing tile. This is what I would have used a profile gauge (plastic so that it's easy to keep clean in a tiling environment).
> 
> http://www.contractorsdirect.com/Rubi-Profile-Gauge


Ssssoooooo not like this than?


----------

